# Polish By Hand Tonight - Urgent Advice Welcome



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

I had a little read of the test carried out on Detailing World using some of the available polishes on the market. Suggested the Autoglym SRP carried out good results on lightish scratches & swirls. I am going to have a little go myself tonight but the area in question already has a lyer of paint protection and carnuba wax on there. What I would like to know is what is the best way of remOving this first before I start with the Autoglym SRP? If I use a tiny amount of T Cut to remove this layer first? or not even go there?

As always advice more than welcome! :?

Thanks


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

What kind of paint protection? Are the scratches above or below this layer?

If you just want to remove the wax and clean the paint, if you've got some CarLack NSC that'll do it, but the SRP is a cleaner too so will also take the wax off and clean the paint.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> What kind of paint protection? Are the scratches above or below this layer?
> 
> If you just want to remove the wax and clean the paint, if you've got some CarLack NSC that'll do it, but the SRP is a cleaner too so will also take the wax off and clean the paint.


It's called Blackfire Wet Diamond All Finish Paint Protection ( 1 coat) then 4 layers of the Blackfire Sunpaste wax on top. So the Autoglym should take this off and sort the scratching to an extent? I'm guessing it will take 4 or five stints each stint taking a good 3 mins or so?


----------



## ScoobyTT (Aug 24, 2009)

I'd suspect the SRP will take the lot off, especially after a few repeat applications which you'd need to do anyway. I think I'd do that, then put your Blackfire layers back on once the paint's corrected.


----------



## leenx (Feb 8, 2010)

ScoobyTT said:


> I'd suspect the SRP will take the lot off, especially after a few repeat applications which you'd need to do anyway. I think I'd do that, then put your Blackfire layers back on once the paint's corrected.


Cheers Scooby, well I found the left over of my Scratch X managed to get more of the swirl / scratch areas off than the SRP, was at it for a good few hours as well!


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

Get a bright torch, put it close to your paint, take a close look, express your rage at me.


----------



## pars_andy (Dec 10, 2009)

BLinky said:


> Get a bright torch, put it close to your paint, take a close look, express your rage at me.


Haha. Why would he do that? It's like these people who spend hours looking at their tv screens searching for dead pixels. It's as if they actually want to be miserable.


----------



## BLinky (Jul 3, 2009)

because sometimes hes parked on a street, and sometimes the car is very clean, and sometimes its sunny and not very often, but it does sometimes happen a guy walks past and giggles a little. but then again if you're gonna do something why do it properly? we're all like our lovely government arent we?


----------



## Robtur (Jul 6, 2009)

SRP itself will remove the wax, any abbrasive polish will remove wax.


----------

